# ACSI 2011?



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Anyone know if the ACSI 2011 book is out yet? Have looked at vicarious books but cannot see it. I purchased the 2009/2010 in September last year. Need to use the ACSI after Dec 2010.
Information please.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I asked Vicarious as we are in the same situation. This is their reply:

_
The 2011 ACSI CampingCard will be delivered to us first/second week of December. We will be taking pre-orders six weeks before so that we comply with the Distance Selling Regulations. We will send a newsletter the first week of November with a promo code for the 2011 ACSI CampingCard.

_

I'll pre-order when advised.

G


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Grizzly

Thank you for the reply.

Not much use to those who are travelling before and are away at Christmas and into the new year. 6 weeks is not really early enough. Aah well.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Westkirby01 said:


> Grizzly
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Not much use to those who are travelling before and are away at Christmas and into the new year. 6 weeks is not really early enough. Aah well.


Hi WK01,

Vicarious Books post many ACSI guides to people in Spain/Portugal who start their winter trip before the guide is published.

So if you know where you will be at a certain time order the guide and it will be posted out to you.

Safe travelling.

Don
PS. Spent a very cold and enjoyable couple of months at West Kirby doing my square bashing in Jan/Feb 1952.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Don.

Thank you for the contact. Unfortunately we are leaving 10 September 2010, returning 30 March 2010. No itinery except France.
Might spend some permanent time around Perpignan Christmas / New year, but do not yet know what location. Aah well.

Regards


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've not seen the books and cards for sale in Europe but they might be and it might be worth e-mailing ACSI:

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/home/uc33-l2-n253/

to ask if there are places you can buy them.

They might suggest a solution to obtaining one.

G


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

I think you can buy the book and card at many sites across europe. We bought our last one in Holland in an ordinary book shop but I have seen them in campsite shops as well.

Good luck!


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

After much soul-searching I have JUST bought the 2010 version of the book.

Last week I searched my 2008 CD version to find sites in Brittany, Normandy, Loire areas open until the end of Sept. Now I'm busy transferring the data (only about 20 sites which took my fancy) to Autoroute - quite time consuming!

In future I shall buy the disc version - I think it's about £3 more and allows easy searching on a wide range of facilities, including open/closing dates! It also includes route planning.

I would recommend doing the same - plus, you could probably buy one locally in the "wrong" language but it is easy to understand (it may even be multi-language - I think I had to set it for "English (United States"!!!)

Have a good trip - Gordon


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

H1-GBV said:


> In future I shall buy the disc version - I think it's about £3 more and allows easy searching on a wide range of facilities, including open/closing dates! It also includes route planning.


But you presumably don't get the discount card with this and that is what saves you all the money ?

G


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Westkirby01 said:


> Grizzly
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Not much use to those who are travelling before and are away at Christmas and into the new year. 6 weeks is not really early enough. Aah well.


When you have a clear idea of where you will be around the new year period, why don't you ask if anybody from the forum is travelling out to that location and can bring you a book.

As long as you guarantee to pay for it, I'm sure someone will bring you a copy.

Sandy


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sandy_Saunders.

Good idea. I will try that. Much obliged.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Just checked with the ACSI site (eurocampings) and the DVD doesn't include a card - I must have bought that seperately.

They also report the 2010 book as "sold out" but I ordered one from CCC on Wed and it arrived today [Try Vicarious Books if you aren't a CCC member]. For £11.50, it is a worthwhile investment, even if it only lasts until Dec 31st. They are also offering a subscription service on Eurocamping - €9.95 per annum I recall cf €13.95 for one-off purchases.

However, I still reckon it is worth getting the DVD just for the ease of finding open sites, especially after mid-Sep, when many seem to close.


----------

